# Need Vet Advice for Cytomel: Liquid vs Capped



## charred999 (Mar 12, 2019)

I know a decent amount about other compounds. But for some reason, capped cytomel seems a luxury with spotty "sponsors"

My question. Is Cytomel suspended in a liquid more volatile and suspect do break apart than capped?

Lay it one me!


----------

